# Control DVD Player Via RF Remote



## ptimmerm (Jan 8, 2007)

Hopefully this is a simple question. 

Can most new DVD players these days be controlled via RF? I find no reference to IR/RF when researching specific players. Just looking for a basic Toshiba DVD player to hook up to the new LCD and it won't be in the same room as the TV. 

Hopefully not to far off topic.

Paul


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Not saying they don't exist, but I have not seen one.


----------

